# Greetings from Saskatchewan



## Jason (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I'm a composer working out of Regina, Saskatchewan, on the Canadian prairies. I've been reading posts and enjoying the music on this site for quite some time, and thought it was about time I said "hi".

I've been a professional composer for about six years, since I completed my M.A. degree in music psychology. Most of my university background was in the sciences, but I've been composing since I was a teenager and am close to making music a full time career.

I've had the opportunity to score film, television and theater productions (using mainly virtual instruments and samples), as well as to work with live musicians ("In Translation", a jazz/classical suite I wrote, will be recorded next month). My main musical influences are Stravinsky, Bernard Hermann, Duke Ellington and the minimalists.

I'm looking forward to posting some of my music on the forum. Thanks to you all for making this forum such a great meeting place.

Cheers,
- Jason


----------



## lux (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Jason,

welcome to VI.

Luca


----------



## Evan Gamble (Feb 12, 2006)

Love your influences, Welcome to VI Jason!


----------



## MCS (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello and welcome to VI!

michael.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Jason,

Welcome to V.I.! I've been to your site and listened to most of your music there and it's very good. I like the Jazz alot, "The Clash" is very cool and I like your "The Changeless Earth" movements alot. Good to have you onboard!

Cheers,


----------



## TheoKrueger (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Jason, nice to meet you and welcome aboard The forum 

Music Phychology? I can't recall ever reading about that subject. Sounds very interesting (Googling time)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 12, 2006)

Go Canada, Go!!!!

Sorry, the olympic fever got me this morning...


Hi and welcome, Jason! I hope it's not a windy-cold weekend out west!


----------



## Jason (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! I'm looking forward to chatting more with all of you.



Sid_Barnhoorn said:


> Welcome to V.I.! I've been to your site and listened to most of your music there and it's very good.



Thanks so much, Sid! I'll be posting some of my music in the member's composition review in the next day or so.



TheoKrueger said:


> Music Phychology? I can't recall ever reading about that subject. Sounds very interesting



Hi Theo! Music psych deals with how people understand musical information. For example, part of my thesis involved presenting people with excerpts of a piano sonata by Mozart and having them try to figure out if I had changed the pitches of certain notes. The lab was always filled with music- it was a great experience.



Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Go Canada, Go!!!!
> 
> Sorry, the olympic fever got me this morning...



You and me both  

Regards,
- Jason


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 12, 2006)

Welcome to V.I. Jason. Great having you here.

That's a fine list of influences! We also have a small but growing EIS community enscounced within V.I. - with your background you might find some of it useful. Also, I believe we have another Music Psychologist here with a Doctrate in a related area who numbers in ours midsts as well. 

I think you're going to like it here. Share some of your stuff when you're able.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 12, 2006)

Welcome Jason,

My wife's parents are from Saskatchewan.

Welcome aboard.


----------

